# White Rock Decoys Giveaway Finalists



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*White Rock Decoys Giveaway finalist and Special Shipping offer!*

The thread for this contest is at:

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=79471

Thanks to all that entered the White Rock Decoys giveaway. They appreciate the support and all the feedback they've received so far.

We'll use the NASDAQ closing on Wednesday, Feb 17th to decide the winners. If your number matches the penny value, you win.

The 10 finalist for a dozen Tuf-Snap Collapsible Support Systems are:

0 - Pete
1 - bluebird
2 - Ken W
3 - SDOutdoorsman
4 - Speckline
5 - jesseshunting200
6 - honker85
7 - Ridge Nelson
8 - DuckerIL
9 - ckbeggs

From White Rock Decoys:

We look forward to working with every single one of you in the future. As a result of some of the feedback we have dropped our shipping rates, and are running a special promotion for the guys that are thinking about ordering a dozen to "test".....$5.95 shipping for 1 dozen Tuf-Snaps to anywhere in the continental US!

Good luck to everyone this spring.

James Wille
White Rock Decoys
www.whiterockdecoys.com
Follow White Rock Decoys on Facebook


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

2,226.29

#9 ckbeggs you are the Winner  ! Congrats and PM me your contact info.

~James


----------



## ckbeggs (Feb 21, 2008)

Woo Hoo!!! Thanks White Rock Decoys!!!


----------

